# 870 20ga Choke? Shot?



## jimbar (May 13, 2012)

I bought my wife Remington 870 20ga youth model Friday. I was looking for ideas for the best choke/shot combination for the youth model. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hawglips (May 13, 2012)

The best requires that you load your own 18g/cc shotshells.

If you must buy shells, get the Fed HWT 1.5 oz #7s.


----------



## GLS (May 13, 2012)

You'll have to decide what shot you will use before picking a choke.  Lead or HTL perform best with different chokes.  Commercial loads, such as Federal HW 7s have a strong following.  Tungsten Super Shot (TSS) is probably the deadliest medicine out of a 20 gauge tube.  It's expensive and must be handloaded.  Many of us think it's worth the time, effort and cost.
There's a 20 gauge page at www.oldgobbler.com  There is also a page for turkey pattern photos.


----------



## MKW (May 13, 2012)

*...*

Federal HW #7s and a TruGlo SSX choke...you'll be all set.

Mike


----------



## crocket1 (May 13, 2012)

Indian creek choke tube and hevi shot #5 have been a deadly combo for us this year.  Both boys done with limits of turkeys.  2 shots at around 40 yards and drt


----------



## Dupree (May 13, 2012)

Federal heavyweight 7's and a Remington super full.


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 13, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Federal heavyweight 7's and a Remington super full.



I wish I could find a RSF choke that will shoot HTL....I have been looking for several months now without success.  

I went with a Truglo SSX with the Fed HW 7's.

If you have an extra I would gladly take it off your hands...


----------



## Sparky McGyver (May 13, 2012)

"Tight-Wad" choke with Hevi-Shot Magnum Blend is what
 I "settled" with..(combination of 5,6 and 7shot). Also worked real well with the Federal's and "flight control" wadding.  I bought the "Jelly-Head" choke and couldn't see any difference. (Wish I  hadn't spent the money on it)
 I found and bougth some Hevi-Shot #7's that I well be using next year or when the "Maxi-Blends" are used up.


----------



## Tadder (May 13, 2012)

KICK'S CHOCKS   Winchester 20ga. 3" 1 1/4oz. 5 shot. deadly at 45yds. in our 870 youths. Both gun have drt nap birds over 40yds. But,pat. your gun all are different. 1 gun we had the cone bored the other stright out of the box  shot great.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 13, 2012)

*Fed Heavy # 7 and the Rem SF choke*

work great in my 870 and 11-87.  It will reach out there and get them just as far as my 12 guages.


----------



## Dupree (May 13, 2012)

mossyoakpro said:


> I wish I could find a RSF choke that will shoot HTL....I have been looking for several months now without success.
> 
> I went with a Truglo SSX with the Fed HW 7's.
> 
> If you have an extra I would gladly take it off your hands...



I shoot the lead only rsf. It patterns better than the htl one.


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 13, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I shoot the lead only rsf. It patterns better than the htl one.



I have one of those but I was scared to shoot it with the heavy's.

Might have to give it a whirl....


----------



## jimbar (May 13, 2012)

I was going to buy a lead only RSF but the guy behind the counter talked me out of it because I told him I might be using hevi shot. I can't find a RSF that's not lead only. I can't even find a Truglo SSX 550 that a lot of people use.


----------



## Sparky McGyver (May 13, 2012)

I think you'll be O.K. with the Rem Super Full...
Before the "Heavy-Shot" era....using "lead-only" chokes
 mean't not to use it with Steel Shot....
But this may need to be "looked into" more.....


----------



## MKW (May 13, 2012)

*...*



mossyoakpro said:


> I wish I could find a RSF choke that will shoot HTL....I have been looking for several months now without success.
> 
> I went with a Truglo SSX with the Fed HW 7's.
> 
> If you have an extra I would gladly take it off your hands...




Mike,
 Does your SSX-Fed HW combo not shoot well?? I ask cause I shot a Rem SF with my Fed HW's and it was not nearly as good as the SSX-Fed HW combo in my gun.

Mike


----------



## Arrow3 (May 13, 2012)

MKW said:


> it was not nearly as good as the SSX-Fed HW combo in my gun.
> 
> Mike



Im gonna try that combo before next season!


----------



## MKW (May 14, 2012)

*...*



Arrow3 said:


> Im gonna try that combo before next season!



I have the 870 SPS-T 20ga with a 20" barrel and that combo(SSX-FedHW) was the clear winner. That little gun is an absolute HAMMER! I carried it all this season cause I stripped a screw on the FF-II mount on my Benelli right before the season. Next season, it'll be tough to decide which gun to tote.

Mike


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 14, 2012)

MKW said:


> Mike,
> Does your SSX-Fed HW combo not shoot well?? I ask cause I shot a Rem SF with my Fed HW's and it was not nearly as good as the SSX-Fed HW combo in my gun.
> 
> Mike



It shoots great...but I am always open to suggestions.

The SSX and HW 7's are gonna be bad news for the turks next season


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 14, 2012)

jimbar said:


> I was going to buy a lead only RSF but the guy behind the counter talked me out of it because I told him I might be using hevi shot. I can't find a RSF that's not lead only. I can't even find a Truglo SSX 550 that a lot of people use.



Midwest turkey supply has them...or did have them, that is where I ordered mine from.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Sparky McGyver (May 14, 2012)

Is the Truglo SSX made in China?

The Primos Jelly-Head....USA.


----------



## goblr77 (May 14, 2012)

MKW said:


> Mike,
> Does your SSX-Fed HW combo not shoot well?? I ask cause I shot a Rem SF with my Fed HW's and it was not nearly as good as the SSX-Fed HW combo in my gun.
> 
> Mike



The SSX shoots much better in mine too. A Sumtoy .562 is another shooter with the Feds. Both RSF chokes were on par with the Jellyhead...not too good.


----------



## MKW (May 14, 2012)

*...*



Sparky McGyver said:


> Is the Truglo SSX made in China?




I really don't know and, honestly, I really don't care. I just shoot whatever performs the best in my shotguns. I do shoot a JellyHead in my Benelli.

Besides, our fine government likes China well enough to finance our country's entire future with them...but that's a subject for another board. 

Mike


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 14, 2012)

goblr77 said:


> The SSX shoots much better in mine too. A Sumtoy .562 is another shooter with the Feds. Both RSF chokes were on par with the Jellyhead...not too good.



77, do you have the compact 21" tube or a full size?  Just curious is all....I saw your setup and it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## jimbar (May 14, 2012)

Oh great. I finally start leaning towards a Truglo SSX with Federal HW #7's and I read that you might not want to use the Flitecontrol wad in the Federals with a ported choke. Is there any truth to that? Is it an old problem that has been fiexd? Or never a problem at all? I don't even know what a Flitecontrol wad is.


----------



## MKW (May 14, 2012)

*...*

Yeah, they also say that the Flightcontrol wads pattern better with more open chokes. Not for me. 
I don't know what more I can tell you...I shot many different chokes with the Feds and the SSX throws the best pattern, for me, in my 20" barreled Remington. As for the ports on the SSX...they are purely cosmetic. If you look into the end of the choke, you can see that the ports will not even touch the wad.

Mike


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 14, 2012)

MKW said:


> Yeah, they also say that the Flightcontrol wads pattern better with more open chokes. Not for me.
> I don't know what more I can tell you...I shot many different chokes with the Feds and the SSX throws the best pattern, for me, in my 20" barreled Remington. As for the ports on the SSX...they are purely cosmetic. If you look into the end of the choke, you can see that the ports will not even touch the wad.
> 
> Mike



Exactly....same for me.  The SSX is what is called a straight rifling choke tube....if you look through it you can see the straight lines going down the length of it.

I have no idea what that means but it just plain works.  There is another member on here that turned me onto this choke, he should join in at some point in time on the subject.  

I think he has forgotten more about 20 ga turkey stuff than I will ever know....

Stay tuned as I am sure he will shed some light for us as well


----------



## jimbar (May 14, 2012)

Just to be sure. When you guys talk about the SSX 550 thats really a Truglo TG157X?


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 14, 2012)

jimbar said:


> Just to be sure. When you guys talk about the SSX 550 thats really a Truglo TG157X?



That's it!!


----------



## goblr77 (May 14, 2012)

mossyoakpro said:


> 77, do you have the compact 21" tube or a full size?  Just curious is all....I saw your setup and it looks pretty sweet.



21" youth gun with a few mods.


----------



## jimbar (May 14, 2012)

Can you put a red dot scope on the 870 youth model?


----------



## MKW (May 14, 2012)

*...*

Yes...after you have it drilled and tapped. They have saddle mounts, but I've never liked them.

Mike


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 14, 2012)

jimbar said:


> Can you put a red dot scope on the 870 youth model?



I'm with Mike here....I had my 1187 drilled and tapped and put a Burris Fastfire on it.  I know there are several on here with the same kinda setup.  

I have a saddle mount on one of my 12 gauge guns and it works fine but looks a little on the bulky side to me.

Drill & tap is the way to go for sure....I will be doing that to my 870 when it arrives.  It just looks better IMO.


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 14, 2012)

goblr77 said:


> 21" youth gun with a few mods.



I likey 

You have definately steered me toward the compact model.  I was thinking 26 tube on this gun as well but not anymore.

My 1187 has a 26 so I will get this one in 21 to compliment it...I just hope I don't end up liking it more since I have so much money invested in the 1187


----------



## goblr77 (May 14, 2012)

mossyoakpro said:


> I likey
> 
> You have definately steered me toward the compact model.  I was thinking 26 tube on this gun as well but not anymore.
> 
> My 1187 has a 26 so I will get this one in 21 to compliment it...I just hope I don't end up liking it more since I have so much money invested in the 1187




I bought a 26" barrel for that gun and don't use it. It patterns well enough with the 21" and still packs a wallop with those Fed 7s.


----------



## MKW (May 14, 2012)

*...*

I certainly like the short barrels better. I hunted a 1187 Sportsman 20ga with a 26" barrel back in 2006, but back then there were not nearly as many turkey choke/loads to choose from. With what's available now days,you can get away with a much shorter barrel, but that's just a personal opinion.  Things have changed a whole lot in the 20ga turkey hunting world since I went to a 20ga.

Mike


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 14, 2012)

MKW said:


> I certainly like the short barrels better. I hunted a 1187 Sportsman 20ga with a 26" barrel back in 2006, but back then there were not nearly as many turkey choke/loads to choose from. With what's available now days,you can get away with a much shorter barrel, but that's just a personal opinion.  Things have changed a whole lot in the 20ga turkey hunting world since I went to a 20ga.
> 
> Mike



I can't wait to whack one in the beak with it....

I finished up in Georgia before it was ready to go so I will start fresh with it next season in Florida hoping to get a jump start on our season like I did this year.


----------



## icdedturkes (May 15, 2012)

MKW said:


> Federal HW #7s and a TruGlo SSX choke...you'll be all set.
> 
> Mike



This is where I would start as well.. Does not work in every gun but works in a good percentage.. The SSX also works very well with the H 13 7s..


----------



## jimbar (May 15, 2012)

Should I buy the scope and base before getting it drilled and tapped or are they all the same ?


----------

